# Hvide Sande: Angelparadies zwischen Fjord und Meer



## anschmu (7. März 2019)

Scöner Bericht von dir . Fahre auch seit 93 regelmäßig zum Angel und zur Erholung und Seele baumeln lassen dort hin !


----------



## SFVNOR (7. März 2019)

@anschmu 
Es geht doch nicht um das Wohlfühlgefühl beim Angeln (ich mag es) aber um die Abzocke der Kommune. Ich kaufe jedes Jahr meinen Fiskegegn für 1 Jahr obwohl ich nur max. 4 - 5 Wochen in DK zum Angeln gehe und dann soll ich noch diverse Kronen investieren um in Hvide Sande, an den sogenannten Hot Spots angeln zu dürfen wo nur Kilosammler für den Hering und Hornhecht unterwegs sind, die sich einen Teufel darum scheren wie Fische nach der Entnahme zu behandeln sind ?
Da hilft auch kein Schlachthaus und eine Gefriermöglichkeit mit dem Erwerb der Erlaubniskarte

Wenn Du wirklich seit 1993 in Hvide Sande warst so dürfte Dir die Veränderung nicht entgangen sein.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Double2004 (7. März 2019)

Man kann es doch den Dänen nicht verdenken, dass sie den deutschen Urlaubern wenigstens etwas in die Taschen greifen. Sicherlich hat sich die "Qualität" der Angler dort in den letzten Jahrzehnten nicht verändert, aber zumindest ist es um die Schleuse herum tendentiell sauberer geworden.

Vielleicht sollte man in DK einfach auch einmal über Fangbeschränkungen nachdenken, damit die Zeiten der blauen Regentonnen irgendwann auch der Vergangenheit angehören.

Gruß
Double2004


----------



## LAC (7. März 2019)

@Timo.Keibel
jetzt ist alles gepostet worden - sehr gute Information !
Was ich schon Jahre nicht verstehe ist, das im Hafenbereich auch geangelt werden darf - normal ist das Angeln im Hafenbereiche nicht erlaubt, so kenne ich es - denn wenn die Angelschnur in eine Schraube kommt, dann können Probleme auftreten - uns ist das mal vor zig Jahren im Mittelmeer (Kornaten)  in der Nacht passiert, da musste ich tauchen und die Schnur von der Welle befreien. Das ging so schnell, da stand der Motor. Auch wenn es für den Angler eine Einschränkung ist, aber der Hafen ist normal für Boote gedacht, so sehe ich das - wobei ich ja auch dort mein Glück versuche z.B. auf Aal. Dein Bericht ist sehr informativ. Nun müssen die genannten Fische nur noch am Haken kommen - ich habe zwar schon hundert Meeräschen gefangen, aber in Hvide Sande noch keine - verstehe es bis heute nicht.
Was ja auch Super ist, wenn die Heringszeit in Hvide Sande ist, das mehrere Seehunde bis zu 10 Exemplare dort auch Fische fangen.  Für Kleinkinder und Mama recht interessant und sie können Papa anfeuern, wenn er Heringe am Haken hat  mit den Worten - schneller, schneller. Das wird dann ein Wettkampf nicht mit dem Fisch sondern mit dem Seehund. Das muss man erlebt haben - das wird man sein Leben lang nicht vergessen, für mich ist dieses Super, wenn man die Angelei nicht so verkniffen sieht.

@SFVNOR
Stefan, das sehe ich etwas anders, früher wurden die zig tausend Fische, entweder am Wasser oder im Haus von Kotts Angelladen im Untergeschoß sauber gemacht. Die Uferregionen sowie die Plattform sahen versifft aus, Innereien Angelkarm, alles konnte man finden - ein Bild war zu sehen, was nicht positiv die Angelei darstellt. Dieses ist heute nicht mehr so schlimm, bedingt durch die Reinigungshalle, wo man auch Eis kostenlos bekommen kann und eine Toilette ist dort auch. Super ist dieses für Hvide Sande, weil die Plätze nicht mehr so versifft sind, nicht nur für den Angler, sondern auch für die Urlauber, die dort das ganze Jahr über Ihre Ferien machen, denn die Ferienhäuser sind nicht nur belegt, wenn der Hering da ist-

Die neue Reinigungshalle ist einmalig in ganz Dänemark, ich sage sogar Europa !

Die Angler, konnten ja früher auch die gefangen Fische im Ferienhaus sauber machen - nein, das kostet Wassergeld und vielleicht noch die Endreinigung, da sie die Küche mit Heringsschuppen verschönert haben.
Jetzt denken natürlich einige, ich spinne - aber ich kenne die Angelplätze wie meine Westentasche und kann ein Lied singen wie einige Angler sich in Ferienhäuser benehmen, wenn dann noch ein Bierchen zu viel getrunken wird, dann liegt der braune Al im Bett, weil einige das gar nicht mehr raffen.  Das finden einige im besoffen Kopf toll, aber das ist Scheixxe.
Ich freue mich, das jetzt die Angelplätze annähernd sauber sind und die Bank für Behinderte nicht mit Innereien verschmiert ist - sondern genutzt werden kann.

Damit will ich nicht sagen, das Du so handelst - nein du bist einer von den Sauberen - aber ein großer Teil ist halt anders und in so werden sie in der Heringszeit, die Ufergegend an der Schleuse  so schmücken, das der Betrachter der Angelei sagt; verdammt, die fangen aber viel Fische und im gleichen Atemzug denkt - aber Schweine sind sie auch, wenn ich die Müllhaufen sehe bei den Fangplätzen.
Es ist halt ein schwarzer Fleck, der die Angelei ganz schön beschmutzt und  ich schon Jahrzehnte sehe und ich habe ein geschultes Auge.
.

Wenn alle Angler, die sich bemühen einen Fisch am Haken zu bekommen - dafür kaufen sie alles - auch so arbeiten würden, daß der Platz wo sie geangelt haben - sauber verlassen wird - dann würde ich mich freuen und unsere Gesellschaft auch, denn die sind nicht doof, wenn die Innereien und Schuppen von Fische in allen Ecken und auch noch zig Meter verhedderte Angelschnur und verkleinerte Bierdosen liegen sehen, das die denken - ein Müllwagen wäre umgekippt. Die wissen genau wo es her kommt. Ist hart aber wahr - wobei sich dieses in den letzten Jahren zum Glück sichtbar verbessert hat - auch halt durch die neue Reinigungshalle.
Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviel qm3 Wasser da verbraucht wird aber auch Strom. damit der Angler sich nicht in die Finger schneidet und die Frau nicht im Dunkeln auf der Toilette sitzt - kleine Scherz, muss sein -sonst kann ich das nicht aushalten. Ein jeder müsste sich freuen, das die Angelplätze dort sauberer geworden sind, halt durch die neuen Reinigungshallen - so sehe ich das. 
Die Angler haben vor Jahren ja nicht die Innereien  in die Westentasche gesteckt, die suchten früher einen Platz haben einen gefunden, da dort schon Müll lag - mit den sauberen Gedanken - da kommt ja einer, der reinigt den Platz. Das ist nicht falsch - er hat das ja nicht versteckt wo man nur den Genuss des Geruchs wahrnahm.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (7. März 2019)

Besten Dank für Euer Feedback. Ich finde es gut, dass die Stadt Hvide Sande die Extrakarte eingeführt hat. Habe auch das Gefühl, dass es wesentlich sauberer geworden ist als noch von einigen Jahren. Zudem bieten die Pontons eine sicherere und bessere Angelmöglichkeiten als die Steinschüttungen. Hätte auch kein Problem damit, wenn häufiger Kontrollen durchgeführt würden.
Wie dem auch sei, ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten Besuch in Hvide Sande!


----------



## Zander_Ulli (7. März 2019)

Hi Timo,
vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht und die Bilder. Find ich Klasse! Und als Dänemark Fan bin ich für solche Infos immer dankbar.
Seither habe ich mich ja meistens auf der Ostsee- Seite Dänemarks rumgetrieben, daher find ich solch schöne Berichte super.
Im übrigen kann ich die Dänen gut verstehen, dass sie für solche HotSpots nochmal eine Extra Gebühr verlangen. Hört sich für 
mich nicht übertrieben teuer an und wie es sich liest bekommt man ja dafür mit der Reinigungshalle auch eine extra 
Leistung geboten. 
Kommt man von Hvide Sande aus eigentlich auch auf's Gelbe Riff oder muss man da weiter Nördlich?

Viele Grüße Ulli


----------



## LAC (7. März 2019)

@Zander_Ulli
Ulli, in Hvide Sande liegt in den letzten Jahren nur noch ein Schiff - es ist die Solea die Du über den Angelladen Kott buchen kannst.
Sie machen zwei, drei unterschiedliche Fahrten - Makrelenfahrt um dei 3 Std bis hin zu 12 Std vielleicht auch mehr Std.
Vor Jahren habe ich mit Fritz vom Angelladen, dem auch der Kahn gehört an einem Tisch gesessen, dabei war in der Runde noch unser leider verstorbener Angelfreund Jürgen Breithardt, wir haben über Gott und die Welt gesprochen und wir konnten einen Blick in seine Fangbücher machen, die sahen ganz gut aus, wenn man bedenkt, das Hvide Sande im südlichen Bereich der Nordsee liegt und lange fahren muss, damit eine beachtliche Tiefe bekommen. Ich sage sogar, die im südliche Bereich eine Dorschfahrt machen, das müssen gute Angler sein, damit sie von den wenigen einige Dorsche überlisten durch Ihre Fangtechnik.
Das "weiße Riff" das ist nicht ein ausgeschriebener Fischfangplatz wie das gelbe Riff oder die norw. Rinne. Da erreicht man eine ganz andere Tiefe und fängt auch andere Arten. Dort sind halt mehr Fische.
Du kannst auch Dorsche an der langen Mole in Hvide Sande z. B im Winter fangen - da sie näher zum Ufer kommen.

Wenn Du eine richtige Dorschfahrt machen willst, dann würde ich Dir das Gelbe Riff empfehlen - bzw. die norwegische Rinne. Eine Angelfahrt in dem kleinen Belt in der Ostsee geht auch, da fährst Du nicht lange raus - da ist der Wellengang ganz anders. Frauchen kannst Du am Ufer stehen sehen, wie Sie am winken ist, wenn Du einen am Haken hast  - die Tiefe ist auch OK.
Frag mich aber nicht, wo die Kutter liegen - jedenfalls kannst Du länger Angeln, wenn die Fahrten auf dem Wasser von den Stunden gleich sind - durch die kurze Anfahrt.
Wenn ich mir die ganzen Angelkutter in der Nordsee ansehen in den letzten 35 Jahren, dann wundere ich mich, das überhaupt noch ein Kahn fährt - die Unterhaltung von solch einem Schiff ist unvorstellbar. Ich habe früher vor ca. 40 Jahre ein ehemaliges franz. Forschungsschiff (Eltra) von Kapitän Nay immer gechartert und sind von Emden zum Borkum Riff gefahren - damals war das das einzige Schiff für Angler mit  Sonar an Board - immer gut gefangen. Und einmal eine Woche, das war aber eine kleine Expedition, da sind wir  bis zu den Orkney Inseln gefahren.
Ich kenne ja auch  Mastholm, wo zig Angelkutter früher lagen, alle haben gefangen, das ganze Dorf lebte von den Anglern - dann kamen die Gesetze und heute liegt dort vielleicht noch ein oder zwei Schiffe. Selbst Helgolad wurde immer angefahren, der Sockel von der Insel ist übersäht mit Pilker und Bleie.

Solch ein Kahn, der muss jeden Tag über 2000 Euro einfahren,  das haben ja die Angler locker in den Taschen  -  damit alles gedeckt ist - sonst entwickelt sich solch ein Kahn ganz langsam zum Seelenverkäufer.
Ich wurde mal eingeladen auf eine Makrelenfahrt mit der Solea - das war herrlich. Als wir aus dem Hafen in Hvide Sande ausliefen, da kamen die ersten Brandungswellen und vier Angler und eine Frau rutschten über Deck und der Sohnemann von einem Angler, schrie du  muss dich auch festhalten.

Wenn das nicht wäre, ist solch eine Fahrt nicht interessant. Mir gefällt das, sonst würde ich es nicht posten.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (8. März 2019)

Zander_Ulli schrieb:


> Kommt man von Hvide Sande aus eigentlich auch auf's Gelbe Riff oder muss man da weiter Nördlich?
> 
> Viele Grüße Ulli



Moin @Zander_Ulli ,

wie @LAC schon beschrieben hat, fährt ab Hvide Sande nur noch die MS Solea. Habe hier selbst schon gute und schlechte Touren erlebt. Die größten Chancen hast Du ab Hvide Sande auf den längeren Touren. Weiß allerdings nicht, wie der aktuelle Skipper vom Kutter ist. Von dem hängt letztlich vieles ab. Allerdings steuert der Kutter eher das "weiße" oder besser bekannt Jyske Riff an. 
Ich persönlich Fahre von Hvide Sande immer nach Thyborøn, um eine Kuttertour zu machen. Die Skipper der MS Bodil, MS Muddi und der MS Nemo machen einen top Job. Schau doch gerne einmal in unseren Beitrag *Kutterangeln an der dänischen Nordsee (mit Kutterliste) *in diesem haben wir eine Kutterliste zusammengestellt und geben einige Tipps zum Hochseeangeln vor der dänischen Nordseeküste.


----------



## LAC (8. März 2019)

Hallo, @Zander_Ulli
wir sind zwar hier im Hvide Sande Thread, jedoch kann man nicht verlangen, daß alle großen Fische auch in Hvide Sande sind. Wir haben ja nicht die Tiefe hier wie im am Gelben Riff.  Timo Keibel erwähnte ja, das er von HS nach Thyborøn fährt, weil die Chancen dort einen großen zu erwischen halt wirklich gut sind - wenn alles weitere auch gut ist.
Wichtige Punkte spielen da eine Rolle, der erste Faktor ist der Angelplatz - der ist dort gut - und dann wird man es erleben.
Die Kutterliste die @Timo-Keibel eingestellt hat ist doch Super!
Jetzt hoffe ich das viele Bordies in Richtung Norden fahren - damit sie dicke Fische zu fangen, dann haben wir mehr Platz in Hvid Sande. *lach


----------



## anschmu (9. März 2019)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> @anschmu
> Es geht doch nicht um das Wohlfühlgefühl beim Angeln (ich mag es) aber um die Abzocke der Kommune. Ich kaufe jedes Jahr meinen Fiskegegn für 1 Jahr obwohl ich nur max. 4 - 5 Wochen in DK zum Angeln gehe und dann soll ich noch diverse Kronen investieren um in Hvide Sande, an den sogenannten Hot Spots angeln zu dürfen wo nur Kilosammler für den Hering und Hornhecht unterwegs sind, die sich einen Teufel darum scheren wie Fische nach der Entnahme zu behandeln sind
> 
> Hallo Stefan , ich fahre schon seit 93 nach Hvide Sande , erst als Familienurlaub gedacht , dann zum Angeln gekommen und nun auch 3-4 Wochen im Jahr vor Ort . Und ich sehe den Bau vom Schlachthaus durchaus positiv , auch die Gebühr fürs Heringsangeln sehe ich als positiv an , da unsere lieben Tonnenangler diese scheuen und weiter hoch fahren , um dort ihren Dreck und Unrat hinterlassen .
> MfG Andreas


----------



## SFVNOR (9. März 2019)

Hi Andreas,
Ich wollte natürlich niemanden den Besuch in Hvide Sande vermiesen ob nun Angler oder Tourist. Ich wollte nur meine Meinung abgeben wie ich es gesehen habe, Hvide Sande in Erinnerung habe.
Wenn sich also mit der zusätzlichen Abgabe die Müll/ Schlachtabfall Situation signifikant gebessert, die Schmuddel die sich Angler nennen abwandern so ist es ja durchaus zu begrüßen.
Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. März 2019)

Schöner Bericht, Timo!

Ich bin dort auch immer gern hingefahren- meine beiden Jungs sind dort aus anglerischer Sicht quasi "groß geworden"!


----------



## LAC (10. März 2019)

Der ganze nördliche Schleusenbereich ist ja förmlich ein Anglerparadies geworden, hier wurde im Sinne der Angler etwas positives geschaffen, von den neunen Angelstellen bis hin zur  Reinigungshalle - wie schon mehrmals erwähnt, die zuständigen Personen haben sich was einfallen lassen - Super ist die gesamte Anlage und ich glaube sogar einmalig in Europa - hier ist ja an alles Gedacht worden. Denn an einer Steinschüttung zu Angeln, wo die Steine mit Algen überzogen sind,  ist sehr gefährlich vor der Schleuse.
Eine Person ist ständig vor Ort und hält alles sauber, wenn dieses nicht wäre, würden die Angler in den Innereien sitzen und die Herineg sauber machen. Mehrere Tonnen Innereien sammeln sich dort an und die Halle ist immer Tip Top - es ist immer ein Genuss, wenn ich die Tür öffne und den Reinigungshalle betrete - da kommt Freude auf.

Wenn der Mann am Angeln ist,  hat Frauchen dort auch einen überdachten Raum wo sie sitzen kann und die Angler beobachten kann und sich ein Bild machen, ob ihr Mann das auch wahr macht, was er gesagt hat - ich fangen reichlich Fische, damit die Fahrt sich auch lohnt. Kleiner Scherz so denken keine Angler *lach
Zu erwähnen sei noch, das der Aufbau, Abbau, die Betreuung der ganze Halle sowie die Entsorgung der Innereien  die vollen Säcke der Mülleimer im Angelbereich - Menschen machen, die bezahlt werden. Nun ist der Mindestlohn bei einem Arbeiter in DK  um die 18 Euro - sollte  ein Angler mal ene Werkstatt aufsuchen für sein Boot oder Wagen, dann kann er zwar ein oder zwei  Zigarette mit dem Arbeiter rauchen und ein nettes Gespräch führen, das ist zwar "Gold" wert, es ist jedoch preiswerter, wen  er ihm eine Schachtel nach der Arbeit schenkt


----------



## Zander_Ulli (10. März 2019)

Vielen Dank für die reichlichen Antworten , 
und auch für den link auf den Bericht mit der Kutterliste.
Den kannte ich seither noch nicht.
@LAC: Das hört sich für mich wieder nach einem guten Beispiel an, dass Angler in Dänemark willkommen sind.
Für mich ist das eben auch einer der Gründe warum ich einfach gerne nach DK zum angeln fahre,
natürlich neben den schönen Ferienhäusern mit viel Platz, der leckeren Marmelade, dem leckeren
Karrybidder, der guten Luft, der ruhigen schönen Strände, , , , .....


----------



## LAC (10. März 2019)

@ Zander_Ulli
 Natürlich sind die Angler in Dänemark willkommen, da sie Geld bringen, wenn das  Geld vom Himmel fallen würde, sieht das ganz anders aus.
Das ist eine Zielgruppe in der Touristikbranche, wo die zuständigen Ämter, Gruppen, Personen sich drauf eingestellt haben - wenn man mal die ganzen Termine für die Angler durchleuchtet z.B. das Heringsfestival, stellt man fest, das damit förmlich die Saison verlängert wird.  - das ist ganz normal die machen das ja nicht, weil sie die Angler lieben. Wenn der Mister Hering gewählt wird - weil er im Neoprenanzug Samba tanzt - dann lieben das einige Frauen und kreischen, weil sie das Bier was sie getrunken haben  auch lieben und einige benutzen den Tisch als Kopfkissen. Freiheit, damit der Rubel rollt. Und Hvide Sande kann froh sein, das der Hering und der Hornhecht förmlich zu tausenden vor der Schleuse steht, wobei die Schleuse ja kein schön Bauanlage ist, die man sich im Urlaub ansehen möchte - aber auch da waren sie sehr schlau und machen eine Kunstausstellung unter der Brücke im Schleusenraum - die gut angenommen wird. Das sind tolle Ideen, wo unterschiedliche Zielgruppen angesprochen werden.
In Vejers am Strand weiter südlich wird ja auch jährlich eine großer Angelwettkampf durchgeführt oder ein intern. Marathonlauf am Strand. 
Alle machen sich Gedanken, damit Sie Feriengäste bekommen was ja ganz normal ist und es ist schön das sie es machen, da jede Zielgruppe angesprochen wird.


----------



## LAC (16. März 2019)

@ SFVNOR 


[COLOR=#000000]Hallo Stefan.
ich habe mir dein Postings  noch mal durchgelesen und da bin ich über einen Satz vor dir gestolpert, wo Du erwähnst, das diese neue Angelgebühr die für die Angelei im Hafenbereich ab letztes Jahr in Hvide Sande bezahlt werden muss, eine Abzocke der Kommune ist. Wörtlich: Es geht doch nicht um das Wohlfühlgefühl beim Angeln (ich mag es) aber um die Abzocke der Kommune
Mit den Zeilen, bekommen die Leser bzw. auch einige Angler ein falsches Bild, was ich nachstehend kurz erläutern möchte, damit dieses nicht negativ gesehen wird.[/COLOR]

[COLOR=#000000]Um zu Angeln benötigt man in Dänemark, den staatlichen Angelschein und in Fließgewässern oder im Hafen- und Schleusenbereich in Hvide Sande einen zusätzlichen Schein.
Den staatlichen Angelschein, muss jeder Angler kaufen, außer Kinder und Rentner, die in staatlichen Gewässern ob im Meer oder im Fließgewässer angeln.
Diese Einnahmen bleiben nicht vor Ort d.h. bekommt die Kommune, sondern der Staat, der damit fischereilich Projekte in ganz Dänemark unterstützt, z.B. die Renaturierung der Skjern Au. Dieses war, Nordeuropas teuerstes Naturschutzprojekt , welches mehrfach intern. ausgezeichnet worden ist. Aber auch Besatz von verschiedenen Fischarten  bzw. die staatl. Zuchtanstalten. Die Gewässer sind ja früher von Menschenhand vernichtet worden und für den Fang dieser Fische, zahlt  halt der Angler einen jährlichen Betrag für die Angelei, die für den aquatischen Bereich bestimmt sind.
Mit diesen Einnahmen werden fischereiliche Projekte,  alles was die aquatischen Fauna und Flora verbessert finanziert - das kommt auch den Anglern Zugute.
Mit diesem Geld wird aber nicht der Müll beseitigt,  der durch die Angler in Hvide Sande entsteht.[/COLOR]

[COLOR=#000000]Da aber in den Fangzeiten, wenn die Schwarmfische in Hvide Sande sind, aus ganz Europa die Angler nach Hvide Sande kommen um dort Heringe und Hornhechte  zu fangen sowie andere Fischarten und der Müll, der durch die Angler dort entstanden ist,  nicht mehr zu ertragen war.  Auf Tische und Bänke sowie in der Landschaft hat er gelegen selbst die Reinigungsleute bekamen es kaum im Griff. Schuppen und Innereien, Verpackungsmaterial, Angelschnüren, Haken usw. alles wurde entsorgt.  Der Dreck von den Anglern lag überall - und einer der das sieht, der  denkt sich sein Teil , was nicht pos. ist , sondern einen Schatten auf die Angelei wirft.[/COLOR]

[COLOR=#000000]Das Geld was jetzt die Angler im Hafenbereich - in der Zeit wo die Fische da sind - bezahlt werden muss, kommt ja auch den Anglern  Zugute, neue sichere Angelplätze wurden im Schleusenbereich gebaut, eine Reinigungshalle, Toilette und vieles mehr. Eis kann der Angler bekommen, eine Toilette ist dort und ein Aufenthaltsraum mit Tische und Bänke, wo die ganze Familie sitzen kann wurde gebaut. Und die Innereien von den zig tausend Fischen, die dort täglich gefangen werden, liegen nicht mehr in der Gegend oder auf den Steinen, da man noch schnell ein Foto von einer Möwe machen wollte. Das ganze Umfeld ist jetzt deutlich  sichtbar sauberer d.h.besser geworden

Für den Angler ist diese Halle eine Bereicherung - und die Nichtangler, die dort sitzen und die Angler zuschauen, denken nicht nur so, sondern sie haben es mir auch dort bei einem Gespräch gesagt, mit den Worte:  das ist ja einmalig was Hvide Sande hier für die Angler gebaut hat. Es ist ein Genuss, die Angler bei Fang zuzuschauen.
So sehe ich es auch - das ist wirklich einmalig!
Deswegen zahle ich gerne diesen kleinen Betrag, damit mein Angelmüll entsorgt wird und ich den Ruf des Anglers nicht verschmutze,[/COLOR]

[COLOR=#000000]Denn wenn früher Zuschauer sich schnell mal  auf eine Bank gesetzt haben ohne groß zu schauen, und dachten, oh da ist ja ein feuchtes Kissen drauf, dann haben sie sich getäuscht - es waren die Innereien vom Fisch.[/COLOR]


----------



## SFVNOR (16. März 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> @ SFVNOR
> 
> 
> [COLOR=#000000]Hallo Stefan.
> ...



@LAC 
Moin Moin,
Wie Du dann weiterliest habe ich später meine Meinung revidiert. Also alles Gut.


----------



## anschmu (16. März 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> @ SFVNOR
> 
> 
> [COLOR=#000000]Hallo Stefan.
> ...


----------



## Michael_05er (16. März 2019)

Schön, dass Hvide Sande so gewürdigt wird! Wir waren auch schon bald zehn Mal dort, und ich warte sehnsüchtig auf September, wenn der nächste Besuch ansteht!


----------



## LAC (17. März 2019)

@ SFVNOR
Stefan, sehe das nicht so ernst, ich will dir nichts  damit, ich habe auch im Vorfeld gedacht, jetzt zocken sie die Angler ab, als die Anlage jedoch ganz fertig war, verstand ich die Welt nicht mehr, so gut haben sie es für den Angler gemacht - einmalig. Vielleicht haben sie es auch erkannt, d.h. den Dreck gesehen der überall lag, denn Hvide Sande hat ja nicht nur Angler als Feriengäste - vielleicht haben die es ständig erwähnt. Jedenfalls ist es erkannt worden!
 Menschen sind ja auf unsere Natur angewiesen und jeder Mensch verhält sich anders, das ist ja auch gut und farbenfroh sonst wären wir eine Maschine. Was jedoch in der Zeit wo der Hering in Hvide Sande ist abläuft, findet man in keinem anderen Ort in Europa. Hvide Sande ist für mich die Hochburg der Angelei. Ich kenne keinen Platz wo so viele Angler auf kleinsten Raum  erfolgreich  Heringe und Hornhechte fangen. Hinzu kommt, in DK kann jeder Angeln.
Hier sind Menschen die fangen Heringe, die haben noch nie einen Fisch gefangen, die sehen die ganzen Fische und sagen sich, ich will auch welche, kaufen eine Karte und dann Angeln die und weil die Frau sagt, die Köpfe will ich aber nicht haben, schneidet er die ab und wirft sie weg und einer der aus dem tiefsten asiatischen Bereich kommt, und in Dänemark ein neues Leben beginnen will, der sammelt die auf und macht eine Fischsuppe daraus. Und der dort die Köpfe sucht, da zeigen die Leute mit dem Finger drauf - mit den Worten, schau mal was der da macht. Der hat früher auch in seinem Land förmlich aus dem Müll gelebt - weil kein Geld da war.
Das hört sich zwar übertrieben an , das habe ich aber erlebt und ich finde den, der aus dem Kopf ein Süppchen macht halt besser, als der der den Kopf einfach am Angelplatz liegen lässt.
Wir posten hier zwar immer vom Angeln, aber dort stehen an der Schleuse  20 % die noch nie einen Fisch an der Angel hatten - sehen aber aus mit der Angel wie ein Profi.
Der Müll ist aber nicht nur in Hvide Sande auch in Deutschland in Kappeln findet man ihn, wo die Heringe gefangen werden. Ich kennen nur diese beiden Angelplätze, wen´s um den Hering geht.


----------



## SFVNOR (17. März 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> @ SFVNOR
> Stefan, sehe das nicht so ernst, ich will dir nichts  damit, ich habe auch im Vorfeld gedacht, jetzt zocken sie die Angler ab, als die Anlage jedoch ganz fertig war, verstand ich die Welt nicht mehr, so gut haben sie es für den Angler gemacht - einmalig. Vielleicht haben sie es auch erkannt, d.h. den Dreck gesehen der überall lag, denn Hvide Sande hat ja nicht nur Angler als Feriengäste - vielleicht haben die es ständig erwähnt. Jedenfalls ist es erkannt worden!
> Menschen sind ja auf unsere Natur angewiesen und jeder Mensch verhält sich anders, das ist ja auch gut und farbenfroh sonst wären wir eine Maschine. Was jedoch in der Zeit wo der Hering in Hvide Sande ist abläuft, findet man in keinem anderen Ort in Europa. Hvide Sande ist für mich die Hochburg der Angelei. Ich kenne keinen Platz wo so viele Angler auf kleinsten Raum  erfolgreich  Heringe und Hornhechte fangen. Hinzu kommt, in DK kann jeder Angeln.
> Hier sind Menschen die fangen Heringe, die haben noch nie einen Fisch gefangen, die sehen die ganzen Fische und sagen sich, ich will auch welche, kaufen eine Karte und dann Angeln die und weil die Frau sagt, die Köpfe will ich aber nicht haben, schneidet er die ab und wirft sie weg und einer der aus dem tiefsten asiatischen Bereich kommt, und in Dänemark ein neues Leben beginnen will, der sammelt die auf und macht eine Fischsuppe daraus. Und der dort die Köpfe sucht, da zeigen die Leute mit dem Finger drauf - mit den Worten, schau mal was der da macht. Der hat früher auch in seinem Land förmlich aus dem Müll gelebt - weil kein Geld da war.
> ...



@LAC
Ich habe das auch überhaupt nicht als persönlichen Angriff gewertet. Es wird leider immer Menschen geben die unsere Natur mit Füßen treten aber nicht in der Lage sind den eigenen Müll ob nun vom Angeln oder anderen Aktivitäten in Mülltonnen zu entsorgen. Ich bin selber weltweit auf Dienstreisen gewesen und war manchmal schockiert wie sorglos die Menschen mit der Umwelt umgehen. Da werden in Agypten die Ölwechsel am Strassenrand gemacht, etc. Die Liste ist unendlich aber wir müssen nicht so weit reisen. 
Ich bin ganz bestimmt kein Öko aber ich versuche meine Angelschnüre, Fischlappen, etc. eben nicht in das Meer zu werfen. Ich sammel als Raucher sogar meine Kippen in einem kleinen Behälter und entsorges es dann an Land. Upps, nein ich will mich bestimmt nicht selber beweihräuchern aber wenn sich jeder an bestimmte Regeln hält ist der Natur schon geholfen.
Ach ja, eine Plastikflasche, 0,75 Liter braucht Jahrzehnte um im Wasser zu verrotten und dann sind die Mikropartikel schön aufgelöst und landen im Magen von Fischen und anderen Meeresbewohnern.


----------

